
NYT: 'A Prediction: Bitcoin Is Doomed to Fail' (Nov 2013) - xchip
https://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/dealbook/2013/11/27/a-prediction-bitcoin-is-doomed-to-fail/?referer=
======
kuharich
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6810543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6810543)

